# Waterproofing?



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My SIL texted me a few weeks back that her shower was leaking onto the kitchen ceiling. I was doing the other shower I posted about in Denver, finally got to look at it last night. 

I'm thinking the shower water should not be "draining" between floor joist and drywall on the kitchen ceiling. 

This may not seam to be a big deal------except she just had the master bath done by someone who saved her 8K over my estimated cost. She made a point of letting everyone know this at the last family gathering. 

Surprise, surprise, he wont come back to look at it, let alone correct the problem.

I had seen pictures of the "build"----no waterproofing what so ever, tile installed directly over green board, 2x4 fabricated bench with no waterproofing, 2x4 curb with no waterproofing, appears to be one layer of 15# felt on the subfloor with nails into the plate, never water tested the pan (according to BIL & SIL), floor tile mortared directly to plywood sub floor. I knew the failure was a matter of when--not if. 

Biggest surprise out of all of this---she contacted me to look at it. 

My estimate is already over the 8K she saved.

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope you told her to eat your knob.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I hope you told her to eat your knob.


Nope--my wife is really hot---her sister not so much.

The joy of here "eating crow" was more than enough. My wife was very cordial with her about this also.

Only "I told you so's" and "hope you learned your lesson" were from the BIL. 

Tom


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Nope--my wife is really hot---her sister not so much.
> 
> The joy of here "eating crow" was more than enough. My wife was very cordial with her about this also.
> 
> ...


You still sort of wanna do the nananana dance in front of them though don't ya.......even just a little bit.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I keep seeing friends on Facebook show off the tile shower in construction posts. No or little waterproofing.........i just want to screen stop!.......instead I say nothing. Not sure it would do anything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I enjoy telling random strangers that they are getting screwed. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I enjoy telling random strangers that they are getting screwed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll let my proposal to tear out and repair tell her she full fist screwed herself. 

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I'll let my proposal to tear out and repair tell her she full fist screwed herself.
> 
> Tom


Maybe she will find it too expensive and find someone cheaper.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Maybe she will find it too expensive and find someone cheaper.


My BIL will not allow this to happen. He's really pissed it happened the first time. 

Tom


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I've torn out showers almost but not that bad and rebuilt. That's insane. It's hard for me to understand why someone would even think about attempting something they know nothing about. Sad thing is that those guys make about the same money turning a dishonest product.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I've torn out showers almost but not that bad and rebuilt. That's insane. It's hard for me to understand why someone would even think about attempting something they know nothing about. Sad thing is that those guys make about the same money turning a dishonest product.




If they can stay busy (which I bet they can't), probably more money. Until they get sued.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> My SIL texted me a few weeks back that her shower was leaking onto the kitchen ceiling. I was doing the other shower I posted about in Denver, finally got to look at it last night.
> 
> I'm thinking the shower water should not be "draining" between floor joist and drywall on the kitchen ceiling.
> 
> ...



Doing work for family sucks. They always want you to work for free. I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

My sister had an acquaintance of her husband's do their entire bathroom. He worked for cash hourly. The work is horrible and she knows it. But probably will never change her ways.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Went over today because SIL insisted the leak was in the pipes. We all know it's not because water is not running out of the ceiling since they stoped using the shower in July.

I cut the drywall behind the mixing valve out. Wow, the pipes weren't leaking...

Did get a picture of how bad this really is.

By the way, I hadn't sent her the estimate when she had called about checking the pipes. Added $500.00 and sent it to her. We're over 10K now, just for the shower. 

BIL, told me to get it done. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So OSB is their substrate in the shower...?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

They have osb inside the shower?? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So OSB is their substrate in the shower...?





overanalyze said:


> They have osb inside the shower??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


In the area I was able to view it looks like OSB to me. 

Could be some new high-tech top secret substrate we don't know about

I'm lovein' the pan liner.

Tom


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Went over today because SIL insisted the leak was in the pipes. We all know it's not because water is not running out of the ceiling since they stoped using the shower in July.
> 
> I cut the drywall behind the mixing valve out. Wow, the pipes weren't leaking...
> 
> ...


Got.any other pics?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my...that is a new kind of special right there...well at least you can mount grab bars anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You're going to charge $10K or a little caulk and paint?:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just get her to pick a color.:blink:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> You're going to charge $10K or a little caulk and paint?:whistling


Of course not----no paint needed....where I cut the wall open a cabinet covers the hole.

Please don't make me look inexpensive...

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> Got.any other pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Not yet, starting the demo in 2 weeks.

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Not yet, starting the demo in 2 weeks.
> 
> Tom


I trust you will entertain us with a play by play of this gong show.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Of course not----no paint needed....where I cut the wall open a cabinet covers the hole.
> 
> Please don't make me look inexpensive...
> 
> Tom


LMAO, I hope she appreciates the great job she's going to get.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I trust you will entertain us with a play by play of this gong show.


Considering bring in an assistant to photo document. 

Make one of the pictures a family Christmas card?

Tom


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> In the area I was able to view it looks like OSB to me.
> 
> Could be some new high-tech top secret substrate we don't know about
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm all for trying something new how else you gonna know if it works, although I would have opted for MDF it absorbs water better.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

so if OSB is used inside a shower should you face the stippled side out or in? 

got a feeling I'm going to enjoy this thread, keep the hackish pictures coming, it will help me sell my Schluter shower


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Finally got around to tearing this apart. We've graduated from OSB to plywood. 

Hasn't been used for 3 months, plywood wall still had 16" of water in it. 

Hard to tell from the pic, "we don't need no stinkin' weep holes" comes to mind

Tom


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

tjbnwi said:


> Finally got around to tearing this apart. We've graduated from OSB to plywood.
> 
> Hasn't been used for 3 months, plywood wall still had 16" of water in it.
> 
> ...


im surprised she only "saved" $8k, you might need to raise your rates :laughing:


----------



## Jeosua (Sep 21, 2017)

One of my rules for work is no family and no members of my church. They both want it practically for free and if anything ever does happen, you charge too much, or you dont want to do it, you get ganged up by a mob of people.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Jeosua said:


> One of my rules for work is no family and no members of my church. They both want it practically for free and if anything ever does happen, you charge too much, or you dont want to do it, you get ganged up by a mob of people.


I'm a "here's my price, here's my schedule" type of guy. They can take it or leave it. So chose to go with another, now it's costing her.

My other SIL asked why a window I quoted her cost so much, I told her to call the manufacture and ask them. Pretty sure I'm not doing that one either---until it's FUBAR'd.

Tom


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that mastic or white thinset? Looks like a fun "Itoldyaso" job :laughing::blink:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Is that mastic or white thinset? Looks like a fun "Itoldyaso" job :laughing::blink:


Both. 

I never once hinted towards the "I told you so". Wont let my wife do it either. To me this is just business, I keep the personal out of it.

Tom


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, I didn't mean "I told you so" to your family but since we're doing it online it makes it a fun inside joke.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Good thing there was no leak through the liner.....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't mean "I told you so" to your family but since we're doing it online it makes it a fun inside joke.


Understood.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> In the area I was able to view it looks like OSB to me.
> 
> Could be some new high-tech top secret substrate we don't know about
> 
> ...


Looks like someone lost their whoopee cushion


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Flood test has commenced. 

Tom


----------



## slickhick (Jul 14, 2017)

Out of curiosity, can this kind of thing be reported? I've had THREE people contact me in the last month who went with the lowest bidder for their tile showers and all 3 showers had ZERO waterproofing. Tile installed directly to wonderboard, and in one case the genius who installed it used window flashing and sheetrock mud to build out for some paper-face tile used in a liner. 

I told the homeowners (who didn't want to pay for me to demo) that the good news was that their shower would be falling apart soon anyway.

But there's gotta be some sort of oversight here, right? A guy can just screw up a shower and walk away, no problem?


----------

